# thermometers



## jrollins (Dec 2, 2006)

need info. on thermometers


----------



## jrollins (Dec 2, 2006)

need to know wherto buy one with the cable


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 2, 2006)

I grabbed a few at Wallyword for $13 each. They give you present temp and target temp within 1Â° with alarm and a probe.


----------



## trkyhntr (Dec 2, 2006)

jrollins,
Just saw this one at the amazon link below for $9.99 plus free shipping on orders over $25.  Thinking of ordering 2 or 3.  Has anyone used this brand?  How did it hold up?

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/AS...smokingmeat-20


----------



## kennymn (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi Jrollins
I just ordered 2 Taylor Digital thermometers from amazon .I have found that they are fairly accurate, before the Taylors I had 2 Pyrexs that I got at Wally World they didn't work that good!  The Taylors with shipping and handling $ 26.15


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 2, 2006)

jrrollins - Taylor makes a very good thermometer as does Oregon Scientific. There are many brands to choose from - sometimes there's no substitute for quality. I personally have a digital instant read hand held thermometer along with two of the "wired" thermometers. One has a remote unit so I can see the temps while doing other things. It is the Oregon Scientific. Wally's has thermometers but may not be the best but will work... just check them in boiling water or ice water to verify temp readings
Check out this link to research:
http://whatscookingamerica.net/DigitalTherm.htm 

Good Luck


----------



## cajun_1 (Dec 2, 2006)

Mine are also Taylor, but with remotes. On these cold days it's nice sitting in a warm house, being able to see smoker temp & meat temp. Model # 1474.00, Amazom has them, about $ 15.00 ea. :)


----------



## jrollins (Dec 2, 2006)

Thank you for info. I say one on amazom that ace hardwear had I am going to look at it


----------



## linescum (Dec 2, 2006)

i have 2 webers they have them at sears and they are the wireless remote type


----------



## jrollins (Dec 2, 2006)

linescum does it work good.


----------



## linescum (Dec 2, 2006)

they do ok by me, they only give you the meat temp


----------



## chris_harper (Dec 8, 2006)

i bought one at my local  H.E.B., $15. has count down or up timer; target temp; and current temp. the timer can be hh:mm or mm:ss.


----------



## buzzard (Dec 8, 2006)

the best bang for the buck is the Maveric Redi*temp.  it is wired (digital) and with a remote sensor.  this unit has two, count them two heat sencing probes.  one to monitor the temp of your food, see how fast or SLOW your food is cooking.  the second probe is for constent control of your smoking chamber. yes that is right, one probe for the food and one for the smoker chamber.  it is never fun to check on your smoker and discover you are in a heat spike!!!!

they run around 40 bucks or so.  i have had mine for over two year and many times forgot it on the smoker and left it in the rain and it still works fine.

well worth the investment.


----------



## q3131a (Dec 12, 2006)

I have two of the taylors. One burnt the probe out. Any idea where to get additional probes?


----------



## buzzard (Dec 12, 2006)

if it were me i would try and reach the manufacture and see how much a replacement is, if its just as cheep buy a whole new unit. 

it can not be too hard to blingo tyler therms.  there may even be an 800 number on the unit itself.


----------



## jlsch (Dec 1, 2007)

Can you use a Oregon Scientific thermometer to deep fry a turkey? Or would the oil mess it up?


----------

